# Shift 2 Unleashed ~ -70% auf Steam



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2013)

hallo,

wie oben im Titel steht, gibt es Shift 2 Unleashed für 16€ auf Steam.
Ein Schnäppchen wärs ja, aber ich möchte auch mal wissen, ob das Game gut ist. 

Denn ein vermeidliches Schnäppchen kann im nachhinein noch weh tun, wenn das Game ******* ist und man nach 1h "Spielspaß" kein bock mehr drauf hat.

Edit: sehe gerade, beim 1. Teil das gleiche, auch -70% ergo noch 6€


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Juli 2013)

Die selbe Engine kommt auch in Projekt Cars zum einsatz, natürlich überarbeitet. Shift 2 ist aber erst mit Mods richtig spielbar. Die Autos dort steuern sich immernoch komisch, als hätte jedes Auto nur eine Mittelachse. 
Grafisch ist es immernoch in Ordnung, soundtechnisch natürlich auch.
Der Soundtrack ist immernoch toll, ich liebe die Musik dort ^.^

Hier ein Video zu Shift und Project Cars im Vergleich: Project CARS Build 510 vs SHIFT 2: Unleashed - Pagani Zonda R at Bathurst - YouTube

Hier ist der Shift 2 Key für 10€: Need for Speed SHIFT 2 Unleashed kaufen, NFS SHIFT 2 Unleashed - MMOGA Hab den Key damals für 3€ noch bekommen 

Online geht in dem Spiel anscheinend nichts mehr, immer wenn ich in der Lobby bin verstaube ich dort einsam.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2013)

Naja ich fand den ersten Teil irgendwie noch besser als den zweiten. Beim zweiten gefiel mir eigentlich nur die Helmkamera


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2013)

danke für die Rückmeldung.
wenn der erste teil besser war wäre der ja auch ne Option, is ja auch im Angebot


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Juli 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja ich fand den ersten Teil irgendwie noch besser als den zweiten. Beim zweiten gefiel mir eigentlich nur die Helmkamera


Yo, dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Shift 2 bot wirklich nur Helmkammera und Nachtrennen als neues feauture an. Ansonsten beides gleich auf. 
Soweit ich weiß existiert noch die Demo zu Shift 1, die sollte man aber in der #2 Version nehmen da die erste nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Das müsste die #2 Demo sein: Need for Speed: Shift: "Falken Tire" Demo zum Download - 4Players


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2013)

demo brauch ich nich. Wenn ihr sagt, der 1. Teil is gut, dann hol ich mir den für die 6€ ... jedoch wäre interessant, ob der 2. jetz gleich auf ist+den 2 genannten features, oder er sogar schlechter ist.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> demo brauch ich nich. Wenn ihr sagt, der 1. Teil is gut, dann hol ich mir den für die 6€ ... jedoch wäre interessant, ob der 2. jetz gleich auf ist+den 2 genannten features, oder er sogar schlechter ist.


 
Vom Gefühl her hatte ich einfach viel weniger Spaß mit dem zweiten Teil. Schwer zu beschreiben. 
Hast du einen Controller oder Lenkrad? Denn ich finde es nicht grad so spaßig Shift mit Tastatur zu spielen


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2013)

Den ersten Teil habe ich sehr oft und mit Lenkrad gezockt - war richtig gut, um so enttäuschender dann Shift2 wegen der besch.. Steuerung, mit ein paar mods gings dann etwas besser aber der Spaß von Shift 1 kam nicht mehr auf..


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2013)

hab Drving Force GT ^^

also dann eher Shift 1?! =P


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2013)

Ich würd sagen ja, eher Shift 1 als Shift 2


----------



## brennmeister0815 (10. Juli 2013)

Sowohl Teil 1 & 2 sind am besten mit Mods _genießbar_. Ansonsten schmeckt die Schmierseife auf der Strecke doch sehr vor.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Juli 2013)

gibts die mods dann auf steam oder wie und woher gibts die?

und welche mods sind zu empfehlen?

Danke ^^


----------



## norse (11. Juli 2013)

Schau mal im Post über dir, da ist ein Link versteckt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2013)

Genau! Noch einmal für alle zum mitmachen: Klick. 
Seinerzeit habe ich alles (un-)mögliche an Mods ausprobiert, es war _kein_ 'Ausschuss' dabei. Einfach die Posts zu den Mods lesen.


----------

